# kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11

## Vika_V

Вопрос этот я уже задавала на нескольких форумах но к сожалению там никто не смог помочь.Я решила перейти на 2.6.7 с 2.4.26 но стлокнулась с проблемой  невозможности включения в ядре smp-hyperteading.При этом на 2.4 было все нормально.Железо такое :Razz: -4 2.8 Prescot asus p4p800  512 ram.

Ядро 2.6 нормально собирается но при загрузке виснет на cashing service dependencies. Пробовала другие дистры mandrake,fc2 с 2.6-- все ок!Ничего не понимаю неужели такая проблема только в gentoo?Если кто сталкивался помогите.  :Sad: 

----------

## doonkel

Какие модули памяти у Вас установлены (DDR400 или DDR333) и на какой частоте работает процессор (FSB)?

----------

## Vika_V

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Какие модули памяти у Вас установлены (DDR400 или DDR333) и на какой частоте работает процессор (FSB)?

 

Два модуля по 256 dual DDR400

Вот тут мой вопрос  на linuxshop 

http://www.linuxshop.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11117&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

----------

## doonkel

Посмотрел по Вашей ссылке,как там Вы не ответили об FSB, так и мне.

Поясняю для чего это нужно - процессоры , такие как у Вас, выпускаются 2-х модификаций с FSB-533Мгц и 800Мгц. 

P4-2.8E(FSB800)-только этот имеет поддержку HT.

Еще есть P4-2.8С, но это предыдущая линейка без 1Mb кэша.

Посмотрите в биосе как определяется процессор.

И еще посмотрите в биосе есть ли что-то типа Enable(desable)-HT

Только зная это, можно двигаться дальше.

----------

## Vika_V

P4-2.8E(FSB800)--Да у меня именно он.И поддержка в биосе включена

hypertreading=enable,и под виндами я вижу 2 проца и под ядром 2.4 вот такая картина:bash-2.05b# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 3

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3079.745

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 3

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pni monitor ds_cpl cid

bogomips        : 6147.27

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 3

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3079.745

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 3

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pni monitor ds_cpl cid

bogomips        : 6147.27

bash-2.05b#  dmesg | grep CPU

Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 03

..... CPU clock speed is 3079.8986 MHz.

CPU0<T0:2199920,T1:1466608,D:4,S:733308,C:2199924>

CPU1<T0:2199920,T1:733296,D:8,S:733308,C:2199924>

checking TSC synchronization across CPUs: passed.

bash-2.05 

Вот еще на всякий случай это тоже по ядром 2.4.25 под 2.6.7

комп виснет

----------

## doonkel

Все как у меня -только почти

cpu MHz : 3079.745 

частота процессора, как мне кажется, определяется не правильно.

Почему? Вы пишете,что компьютер сильно тормозит - может это связано с неправильным определением частоты. Одной из причин, по котрой частота процессора может определяться не правильно - это отсутствие поддержки данного типа процессора биосом платы. Нужно выйти на сайт Asusa и по версии биоса для Вашей платы посмотреть какие процессоры поддерживаются. Если поддержки нет, то нужно будет перешить биос.

Но это все только в том случае если компутер не разогнан. Посмотрите

внимательнее настройки в биосе.

----------

## Vika_V

Да он у меня просто чуть разогнан но если и поставить в биос standart то всеравно ничего не меняется

----------

## doonkel

Вообще-то ставить систему на разогнанный процессор не рекомендуется.

Посмотрите все-таки на счет поддержки биосом процессора.

И еще - включен ли у вас dual-chanel в биосе? Если да - то как 

на плате вставлены в слоты линейки памяти? (я имею в виду-

1-3,2-4,2-3,3-4 или как?)

Скоро мы дойдем до блока питания    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vika_V

Cистему я ставила на неразогнанный процессор.Линейки памяти тоже стоят правильно или может для 2.6.7 их надо как-то преставлять?Под виндами нормально smp работает под ядром 2.4 тоже все ок так что для 2.6 надо поменять конструкцию компьютера?

Еще раз повторяю что везде нормально smp работает только под 2.6 не хочет я практически все ядра перепробовала.

----------

## antst

Смею предположить, что дело не в ядре. У меня тем более работает без проблем то же ядро на аналогичной системе, только мамка P4C800 и памяти побольше. Более того, не одно ядро работало.

Да и у вас работает. Не работало бы - вы бы сразу кернел-паник заполучали. А cashing service dependencies - это у вас уже в юзерспэйс проблемы в процессе отработки /sbin/depscan.sh , который определяет в каком порядке сервисы из /etc/init.d должны запускаться, ну или сразу после него.

Как вариант, правда не совсем уверен что дело в этом, но:

Ядро 2.4 использует modutils, 2.6 - module-init-tools , что у вас стоит? (второе безопасно поставить поверх первого, новые modprobe и depmod будут при ядре 2.4 старые вызывать).

Дальше, не уверен насколько это важно, но если у вас не сильно свежая система, не забудье ручками монтирование /sys   в fstab добавить.

----------

## antst

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Какие модули памяти у Вас установлены (DDR400 или DDR333) и на какой частоте работает процессор (FSB)?

 

Ядро с включенной поддержкой HT без проблем и на простом камне стартует. Модули памяти тут уж точно не причем, тем более их двухканальность. Ибо HT вообще никакой связи с Dual-DDR не имеет. Да и ядру в общем тоже нет никакой разницы, дуал у вас или что-то еще, да хоть SIMM. Это вообще чисто хардовый интерфейс к памяти. Софта, в том числе и ОС,  он может касаться только одним бокос - ОС может выяснить у чипсета, в сугубо информативных целях, что же там у нас за память запылилась в слотах. Все.

----------

## doonkel

для ansts писал

Спасибо, что Вы мне еще раз Америку открыли.

Но я этот вопрос рассматривал несколько в другом ракурсе.

Человек,который сам пытается собрать ядро, должен  иметь хотя бы минимальное

представление о своем железе.

----------

## antst

1) Я конечно может быть телепат, но по ее первому посту, про моему, вполне очевидно что она в курсе какое у нее железо. Very Happy

2) Все равно достаточно непонятно какое отношение память имеет к проблемам сборки ядра. Для сборки ядра совершенно фиолетово, знает человек, какая у него память или нет, и какая она на самом деле. Нефиолетово только чтоб она не битая была. Это было просто в стиле:"Девочка, я не знаю что у тебя за проблемы, но все равно чему-нибудь поучу". Извините уж, резануло просто глаз.

Нечего человека запутывать, при том, что, очевидно, что проблема где-то в районе модулей затесалась.

----------

## zambaroo

ладно вам ссорится.

вопрос. исходник ядра откуда брали? если с kernel.org, и сами ручонками в /usr/src сажали, тогда 

стопудово mod utils не потянут, новые нужны. а если исходник из portage, тогда mod utils правильные.

а вообще-то когда mod-utils не те, неслабый такой бардак начинается. на ваши симптомы не похоже.

-з

----------

